# Scott Montoya's Navy Cross Ceremony



## kenpohands (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,
If you have a free Sunday morning come support our very own Kenpo 5th Degree Black Belt and Marine Sniper Srgt. Scott Montoya as he is presented with the NAVY CROSS. It is an open invitation to Mr. Montoya's family. So we all are invited to come. We are his KENPO family and we qualify.
This is a once in a lifetime celebration. Come support and honor our brother Scott Montoya for his service to our country. 

Here are the directions to the Ceremony:

The ceramony is Sunday 0900 sharp. The location is the Navy and Marine Corps Drill center in Encino CA. The location is Balboa and Victory Blvd. The phone number is 818 705-1318. If you call try and get a hold of admin for the best dirrections or just mapquest it. 
I take the 210 west to 134 to the 101 north exit Balboa turn left wich is North. Go two miles north until just before Victory on your left hand side. The building is grey in color and its just before victory on your left. The sigh says Navy and Marine Corps Reserve Center. 

P.S. Do not be late the Marine Corps will not. Please arrive by 0830 hours.

Thanks all,
Hope to see a few Kenpo faces there.
Angelo Collado
artyon:


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 19, 2005)

Bravo Zulu Srgt. Montoya wish I could be there.  Someone please take pictures and post them.  Hoora Montoya

Very Respectfully

YNC(SS) Richard English, USN


----------



## kenpo3631 (Feb 1, 2005)

HOOOOAH! For SGT Montoya :snipe:  No small feat to be awarded one of those. 

Lance L. J. Soares NREMT-B/FI
SGT, USA
Medical Section Sergeant
86th Medical Company (AA)(-), Detachment 1
"Volo Enim Vita"


----------

